# ممكن حد يساعدنى ويكون عنده شرح لبرنااااامج schlumberger eclipse



## babo_lalo (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا ريت لو حد فيكم يقدر يساعدنى 
انا محتاااااااج شرح كامل لبرناااااااامج schlumberger eclipse 
هو برناااااااامج محاكاة خزانات
...
يا ريت بسرعة لانى محتاااااااجه جدا والله
وجزااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/وفاء (16 مايو 2011)

هذه بعض اللينكات ممكن الاستفادة منها



http://www.4shared.com/dir/21836387/...b/Eclipse.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/21713745/...0/sharing.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14076893...Chapter_6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14101883...conection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14101884...1cb/event.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14101885.../schedule.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14101885...9/volumes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14101926...T_NO_AQUA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14102167...T_NO_AQUA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14102168...T_NO_AQUA.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14103038...6/project.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14100392...1/sche_ug.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14103376...Chapter_7.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/21836387/...b/Eclipse.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/21836387/...b/Eclipse.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/17717736/...3/sharing.html


----------



## babo_lalo (17 مايو 2011)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا على الاهتماام و الرد
لكن للاسف بعض الروابط تم ازالة الملف 
حتى بعض الروابط الشغالة الامتداد غير معرووووووووووف
ارجو ان تمدونى بروابط اخرى للشرح 
بارك الله فيكم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

